# When do doubts turn out to be right?



## jjraby (Dec 30, 2010)

As a seminary student every thing is centered around a calling. While it often takes much trouble to figure out exactly people mean by that i am pretty sure i know what they mean. We all have doubts about our choices in life, and the more pessimistic we are, the more those doubts seem to be in the forefront ( i am including myself in this). So my question is, When do doubts about calling actually turn into the Lord telling you that you aren't supposed to do it. I have persistent doubts, yet the Lord always seems to provide financially for my wife and myself to be here. Yet those doubts do not go away. Is it the devil trying to discourage me? Or is it the Lord tell me to get out? I have always been in the habit of second guessing every decision in life, its what i do. So how do i go about dispelling the doubts? Did any of you guys have doubts in seminary or whatever degree program you were in or are currently in now? any insight would be great.. Thanks!


----------



## LeeJUk (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to doubt it at the start. Still do sometimes. As you I often second guess everything. 

1) Do you have the strong desire to go into the ministry?
2) Have circumstances (Gods providence) fallen into place so far on your pathway to seminary and ministry? (sounds like a yes from above)?
3) Do wise & Godly men who know you recognise your call and gifting for it in some measure?
4) Have you at least in some measure the gifts of the Spirit to be called to the ministry e.g. ability to lead, teach the bible, pastoral heart, ability to grasp theology?

I'll go ahead and assume all of this is yes and if so then I think you have grounds to believe God has called you and the doubts are merely your human frailty and are probably not a sign from God to tell you to give up.

I don't really have any doubts I'm called and in the right place when I'm walking with God and such but when I get discouraged by the liberalism I put up with then I get doubts. Not so much about my calling but about this denomination and university. Yet I do feel led and called to be here and those doubts soon leave.


----------



## PuritanZealot (Dec 31, 2010)

I cannot recommend enough the book "Letters on Qualifications for the Ministry" by William Huntington. The man knew what it was to truly be called by grace. He once fled a group of people asking him to preach and hid in his bedroom, his housekeeper eventually demanded he come down and preach because a small crowd had gathered to hear him. He consistently refused and challenged others telling him he had to preach and God's direct appointments, eventually he yielded and was immensely blessed.
I was convinced for some time that I was being called to the ministry, now I know it was the devil appealing to remnant delusions of grandeur and ideas about how 'I would do it' if I were a preacher. I now feel I can say experientially with the scriptures, "better to be a door keeper in the house of the Lord than dwell in the tents of wickedness".


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 31, 2010)

Not all experiences are alike. I remained very sure of my calling, even while I had a long wait. Others have had many a doubt in the same time. Such persons may well need the lesson of persevering faith. I needed mainly other lessons, apparently.

Draw close to God. Commit your way unto him and trust in him. He will put his desires in your heart, and then give you the desires of your heart. Whether that will be the ministry or not, I cannot say any better than you can, and worse than those who are closest to you during your trials.


----------

